# First MMA fight this Saturday...



## GunnerKes (Apr 26, 2010)

Starting to feel a little bit nervous but should be ok lol. Done the last sess of hard sparring last night and my back/neck is still slightly stiff and sore. Resting today then BJJ tomorrow. I won my first no gi grappling tournie on sun so thats given me a lot of confidence. Saw a physio today and it helped a lot, booked in again for Fri before my fight.

Anyone have any advice?  What was it all like for you lot in the run up and during your fight? Ta!:tuf


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

WAR GUNNERKES :tuf

Good luck mate Have fun!


----------



## Evolution Acadamy (May 9, 2010)

Good luck Kes, i got my first semi pro Saturday too.... Damaged my rotata over a week ago so hopefully it holds up and i get some experience


----------



## YourMMA (Aug 20, 2009)

Got my fifth pro fight on Sunday which is a pretty big deal, but I'm 20 MMA fights in now and the nerves aren't as bad.

They never fully go away but just have conviction in your game and skills, remember that you're there doing it because you want to be, and remember this is the greatest mother****ing sport in the world and actually getting in there to fight separates you from the vast majority of others that never will. You are "the man in the arena".

"It is not the critic who counts: not the man who points out how the strong man stumbles or where the doer of deeds could have done better. The credit belongs to the man who is actually in the arena, whose face is marred by dust and sweat and blood, who strives valiantly, who errs and comes up short again and again, because there is no effort without error or shortcoming, but who knows the great enthusiasms, the great devotions, who spends himself for a worthy cause; who, at the best, knows, in the end, the triumph of high achievement, and who, at the worst, if he fails, at least he fails while daring greatly, so that his place shall never be with those cold and timid souls who knew neither victory nor defeat."


----------



## GunnerKes (Apr 26, 2010)

Cheers Jay  Summed it up quite nicely there  I got a lot of supporters coming to watch, mainly about 20 squaddies, my old man and my mates from wales travelling up an all. Kinda regret having all the extra pressure for my first one lol. Ah well


----------



## ryanjvt (May 2, 2010)

u fighting at charter hall ate on saturday in colchester.... good luck.... if u are i will see u there....


----------



## GunnerKes (Apr 26, 2010)

Ye mate fighting at the Charter Hall  You fighting an all?


----------



## christomo (Nov 20, 2007)

good luck tonight mate, i had my first semi pro fight last night (and won) an my nerves was terrible, just have to keep thinking about your training mate and have confidence in it!


----------



## ryanjvt (May 2, 2010)

yhh i fort that night aswel....


----------



## ryanjvt (May 2, 2010)

how did your fight go mate....


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

Yeah, want to know how it went as well. I have the feeling you won though!

MMA - flipping cool quote from Roosevelt (yeah I googled).

Im going read that before another bout.

Will search for more.


----------



## GunnerKes (Apr 26, 2010)

Hey man, ye it went great. I was bout number 9. I won the fight with a TKO in RD 1 at 1 min 37 from gnp  Caught him with a couple of 1,2 combos, got him against the cage, got a judo throw to the ground, into his guard, threw some big hits, he went for triangle on me, I postured up, passed his guard into full mount then ref stoppage from gnp 

Howd you get on? Will be fighting again in May in Suffolk. Really pleased with how everything went! Howd you do mate? Prob bumped into you lol.


----------



## GunnerKes (Apr 26, 2010)

Will try get a video up soon


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

Congrats mate :happy:


----------



## MgMax (Dec 26, 2009)

Congrats mate, cant wait to see a vid of the fight!!


----------



## ryanjvt (May 2, 2010)

Gunnerkes.... U may remember my fight... I was the 5th bout... I was the superheavyweight got a draw.... Been offered a title shot for nxt show.... And well done mate....


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

well done dude


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

Congratulations mate


----------



## MMA-Fightwear.co.uk (Jan 18, 2011)

Well done pal. :thumb


----------



## james8 (Jun 30, 2008)

Well done ,where's the vid!


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

james8 said:


> Well done ,*where's the vid![/*QUOTE]:yes:


----------



## GunnerKes (Apr 26, 2010)

Jus waiting to get the DVD of the event then get the vid off there. My friend recorded it on his good camera but its so shaky you cant really see bugger all but soon as I get the DVD from the promotion I fought for, Ill get it up


----------



## GunnerKes (Apr 26, 2010)

Im on the left


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Ground n Pound!!!


----------

